# Food/Snack YOU like but, not everyone...shares your feelings!



## etexas

My theory. Everyone has some food or snack, they like but....others, might think it is gross, you might neverhave brought it to the "light of day" till now! SO, "fess" up. I will go first. OK. I think I came up with this as a kid, but I still sometimes make it and like it:It really has no name so I shall call it the sandwich that makes Megan look away! Here goes: White Wonder Bread/DUKES Mayo/JIf PB Smooth/Wickle's Bread&Butter Pickles. Pretty straightforward people take one slice of bread put your Dukes Mayo on it, take another put your PB on it I like plenty of Dukes myself, then put your bread and butter pickle slices on the PD slice (trust me it is easier) put the Duke's slice on cut it (triangle of course, upsets me when people cut a sam straight across it just taste different! Lol.) Put it on a plate and get some good old school thin Lay's "tater" chips. AND you are IN biz! I like to was it down with an orange soda! SO! whats your "secret" food. Come on people you have one, I know it, what is it????


----------



## Andres

it seems like everyone I know hates marshmallow peeps, but I think they are positively scrumptious!


----------



## etexas

Andres said:


> it seems like everyone I know hates marshmallow peeps, but I think they are positively scrumptious!


 
peeps rock!


----------



## Zenas

There's a tavern across the street that serves sliders and fries. The fries are my favorite because they're seasoned with both salt and sugar and I dip them in mayonase mixed with bourbon. Delicious but sounds strange.


----------



## etexas

Zenas said:


> There's a tavern across the street that serves sliders and fries. The fries are my favorite because they're seasoned with both salt and sugar and I dip them in mayonase mixed with bourbon. Delicious but sounds strange.


 
Hmmmmm....I would take of these salty/sweet fries w/bourbon-mayo!!!!


----------



## Christusregnat

Just for clarification: are there snacks that are not food?


----------



## ewenlin

Durians..

Do they count?


----------



## Christusregnat

Josh, I think that rat parts are officially, though not by American custom, food. I was thinking more of things that are not food; period.


----------



## Wayne

Halvah


----------



## Mushroom

Joshua said:


> rat brains!™©®


Fondue style or as hors d'voures on Ritz Crackers?


----------



## Scottish Lass

fries with mayonnaise


----------



## DMcFadden

Sweet potato fries with maple syrup.
Pulling the Oreo apart and licking the center filling first.
Saltines with margarine.
Graham crackers with margarine.
Sprinkling cinnamon in the coffee grounds before brewing.


----------



## Soonerborn

I like to eat raw garlic. I know this may sound gross but I actually enjoy it very much. When my wife and I got married, she would encourage me to eat raw garlic when I felt like I was getting sick. It seems to help starve off a cold. Over time, I began actually liking the garlic and now I will pop a couple of cloves of garlic for a snack. I will do it with or without other food. For example, raw garlic with cheese or tomatoes, or on top of chips. 

On a funny note, I have a 4 year old son who wanted to try it when he saw me do it. I thought I would let him try it so he would never ask again. To much surprise, he loves it also and asks for it when I eat it!

My wife reminds me that the only negative consequence is my breath!


----------



## Mushroom

Squid Jerky


----------



## Megan Mozart

> Sweet potato fries with maple syrup.



I LOVE these! I should figure out some way to make them without deep frying them...



> I like to eat raw garlic. I know this may sound gross but I actually enjoy it very much. When my wife and I got married, she would encourage me to eat raw garlic when I felt like I was getting sick. It seems to help starve off a cold. Over time, I began actually liking the garlic and now I will pop a couple of cloves of garlic for a snack. I will do it with or without other food. For example, raw garlic with cheese or tomatoes, or on top of chips.
> 
> On a funny note, I have a 4 year old son who wanted to try it when he saw me do it. I thought I would let him try it so he would never ask again. To much surprise, he loves it also and asks for it when I eat it!
> 
> My wife reminds me that the only negative consequence is my breath!



Oh my! When I was very young my mischievous aunt fed me a garlic clove once and I ended up crying.  My mom yelled at her.

But garlic is SO, SO good for you. Maybe I will try to start liking it. Raw, that is. I love putting fresh garlic in meals.


----------



## Tripel

Cottage cheese, right out of the carton.

I don't think it's that odd, but just about everyone I know (wife included) thinks it is gross.


----------



## Adam's Eve

Soonerborn said:


> I like to eat raw garlic. I know this may sound gross but I actually enjoy it very much. When my wife and I got married, she would encourage me to eat raw garlic when I felt like I was getting sick. It seems to help starve off a cold. Over time, I began actually liking the garlic and now I will pop a couple of cloves of garlic for a snack. I will do it with or without other food. For example, raw garlic with cheese or tomatoes, or on top of chips.
> 
> On a funny note, I have a 4 year old son who wanted to try it when he saw me do it. I thought I would let him try it so he would never ask again. To much surprise, he loves it also and asks for it when I eat it!
> 
> My wife reminds me that the only negative consequence is my breath!


 
Haha, we do something like that too, when we're sick. We toast an English muffin, butter it real good, spread freshly pressed garlic on top, and lay a slice of extra sharp cheddar on top of that. We usually have it with homemade chicken noodle soup.

My husband looks weirdly at me when I put ketchup on my eggs. We also used to make apple butter and cheese sandwiches, and egg sandwiches with ketchup and bread and butter pickles or relish.


----------



## TeachingTulip

Tripel said:


> Cottage cheese, right out of the carton.
> 
> I don't think it's that odd, but just about everyone I know (wife included) thinks it is gross.



Tripel,

This is my favorite snack too! And I approve of your method. Out of the carton tastes much better than on a dish.

Of course, mine must be large-curd cottage cheese . . .which my husband thinks is totally gross.


----------



## Adam's Eve

DMcFadden said:


> Sweet potato fries with maple syrup.
> Pulling the Oreo apart and licking the center filling first.
> Saltines with margarine.
> Graham crackers with margarine.
> Sprinkling cinnamon in the coffee grounds before brewing.


 
Mmmm... I used to get sweet potato fries at this brewery in my home town that were covered with brown sugar, then I'd dip them in a mustard dill sauce... mmmm...


----------



## Soonerborn

Tripel said:


> Cottage cheese, right out of the carton.
> 
> I don't think it's that odd, but just about everyone I know (wife included) thinks it is gross.


 
Throw in a couple cloves of garlic, and now you have a snack!


----------



## Laura

Ditto mayo on fries. My arteries may not leap for joy but my tastebuds do.

And mayo, not Miracle Whip, on hot dogs is good. 

I used to make Pringle sandwiches as a wee lass. Two pringles, slathered with mayonnaise (pattern emerging), and a piece of bologna rolled up between them. It doesn't appeal so much now.


----------



## a mere housewife

Cottage cheese with canned peaches (I was surprised to find that some people think that is gross, as it seems objectively wonderful to me).


----------



## Laura

a mere housewife said:


> Cottage cheese with canned peaches (I was surprised to find that some people think that is gross, as it seems objectively wonderful to me).


 
I was served this as part of dinner at a friend's house when I was 9 or so. I panicked. It looked disgusting. I had never heard of people putting such things together.


----------



## BJClark

Tripel;



> Cottage cheese, right out of the carton.



Cottage cheese is good..plain, w/ salt and pepper or w/ fruit..

Everyone in my family likes cottage cheese..this is NOT a gross snack at all!!!



I also like Peanut butter and Marshmallow cream sandwiches...

celery w/ peanut butter..


----------



## BJClark

Heidi,



> Cottage cheese with canned peaches (I was surprised to find that some people think that is gross, as it seems objectively wonderful to me).



canned peaches, canned pears, mixed fruit they are all GOOD w/ cottage cheese..

when I buy these things...if you wait to long..you won't get any..some one else would have eaten it first..


----------



## ClayPot

Cottage cheese and apple sauce. I've been eating it since my college days. Great source of protein and the apple sauce makes it nice and sweet! Cottage cheese and peaches or yogurt isn't too bad (peach yogurt is the best).


----------



## Andres

Zenas said:


> There's a tavern across the street that serves sliders and fries. The fries are my favorite because they're seasoned with both salt and sugar and I dip them in mayonase mixed with bourbon. Delicious but sounds strange.



ummmm....definitely sounds delicious! My philosophy has always been that if you take something yummy and put it with something else yummy it just gets yummier. For example, fries are good, sugar is good, mayo is good, and bourbon is great! All this equals something that I wanna try ASAP! 




Tripel said:


> Cottage cheese, right out of the carton.
> 
> I don't think it's that odd, but just about everyone I know (wife included) thinks it is gross.


 


a mere housewife said:


> Cottage cheese with canned peaches (I was surprised to find that some people think that is gross, as it seems objectively wonderful to me).


 
Count me in with the others who enjoy cottage cheese. I used to eat a cup everynight right before I went to bed when I was into bodybuilding because it has a lot of slow digesting protein. Large curd is best and don't skimp by getting low-fat! And I am not sure how or why, but peaches go perfect with cottage cheese.


----------



## etexas

ewenlin said:


> Durians..
> 
> Do they count?


 A what???


----------



## etexas

joshua said:


> miracle whip beats mayo every time. Objectively. End of debate.


 check out my poll on this!!!


----------



## Wayne

We've been discovering Greek yogurt lately. Drizzle some honey over it. Great.

Inside secret: if you have a Trader Joe's in your area, get some of their French Vanilla yogurt. Most of the time, the top 1/4" of the contents has the consistency of cheese cake. Don't know why it settles out that way, but its really good.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Megan Mozart said:


> Sweet potato fries with maple syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these! I should figure out some way to make them without deep frying them...
Click to expand...

 

We just slice the sweet potato and bake the the strips , just like white potatoes.


----------



## etexas

Scottish Lass said:


> Megan Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet potato fries with maple syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these! I should figure out some way to make them without deep frying them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We just slice the sweet potato and bake the the strips , just like white potatoes.
Click to expand...

That sounds GOOD!


----------



## Curt

Scottish Lass said:


> fries with mayonnaise


 
Yeah. Yeah. Me too.


----------



## JennyG

This isn't gross, I just have never seen or heard of anyone else eating it.
You take a slice of good wholemeal bread, butter it and spread it thick with a mixture of black treacle (molasses to you people) and powdered ginger. I think of it as instant, hard-core gingerbread and it's utterly delicious


----------



## etexas

Christusregnat said:


> Just for clarification: are there snacks that are not food?


 LOL! I think I meant this: A LOT of people will "nibble" on odd things! Think about it! So I am calling that a "snack" weird things one eats while shuffling around the kitchen. Now by food, I mean something "odd" you take, without shame, head high out of the kitchen! Is this better!(-:


----------



## a mere housewife

Laura said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cottage cheese with canned peaches (I was surprised to find that some people think that is gross, as it seems objectively wonderful to me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was served this as part of dinner at a friend's house when I was 9 or so. I panicked. It looked disgusting. I had never heard of people putting such things together.
Click to expand...

 
Laura have you tried it since?

(It's funny to think of little 9 yr. old Laura panicking. What did you do? Break into German? Sit quietly with large round eyes?)


----------



## Idelette

Wayne said:


> We've been discovering Greek yogurt lately. Drizzle some honey over it. Great.
> 
> Inside secret: if you have a Trader Joe's in your area, get some of their French Vanilla yogurt. Most of the time, the top 1/4" of the contents has the consistency of cheese cake. Don't know why it settles out that way, but its really good.


 
I love greek yogurt! It's the best! Have you tried FAGE yogurt? It's my favorite...


----------



## Zenas

Tripel said:


> Cottage cheese, right out of the carton.
> 
> I don't think it's that odd, but just about everyone I know (wife included) thinks it is gross.


 
Our paralegal eats this, except she'll add things like mustard, ketchup, or BBQ sauce to the cottage cheese before eating it. :barf:


----------



## jawyman

Dubbel Zoute Licorice by K&H. It is a Dutch thing, so most wouldn't understand.


----------



## Montanablue

I love to eat raw celery plain. No peanut butter or anything. I could eat entire heads of it if I let myself. Something about the crunchy texture is just...delicious...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Peanut butter and banana sandwich.

AMR


----------



## mossy

Black licorice ice cream. Can't find it any longer but it was my favorite ice cream for many years.

Terry


----------



## Rich Koster

SLYDERS


----------



## Laura

a mere housewife said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cottage cheese with canned peaches (I was surprised to find that some people think that is gross, as it seems objectively wonderful to me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was served this as part of dinner at a friend's house when I was 9 or so. I panicked. It looked disgusting. I had never heard of people putting such things together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laura have you tried it since?
> 
> (It's funny to think of little 9 yr. old Laura panicking. What did you do? Break into German? Sit quietly with large round eyes?)
Click to expand...

 
I only remember asking my friend incredulously what it _was_. I hope I did it quietly. I love peaches but I still don't like cottage cheese at all.


----------



## Marrow Man

JennyG said:


> You take a slice of good wholemeal bread, butter it and spread it thick with a mixture of black *treacle *(molasses to you people) ...



I guess this is what we might call treacle down home economics ... 







Honey, what do I like that is totally gross?


----------



## toddpedlar

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Peanut butter and banana sandwich.
> 
> AMR


 
Peanut butter & green olive sandwich... 

or better yet, peanut butter and jalapeno!


----------



## etexas

You should try my then! Not so far off! (-:


----------



## toddpedlar

etexas said:


> You should try my then! Not so far off! (-:


 
Um, NO. Mayonnaise has no place in a peanut butter sandwich of any kind.


----------



## etexas

toddpedlar said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should try my then! Not so far off! (-:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, NO. Mayonnaise has no place in a peanut butter sandwich of any kind.
Click to expand...

LOL! You would love it Todd!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Marrow Man said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You take a slice of good wholemeal bread, butter it and spread it thick with a mixture of black *treacle *(molasses to you people) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is what we might call treacle down home economics ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, what do I like that is totally gross?
Click to expand...

 
Bad puns, apparently! You do eat peanut butter straight out of the jar, although peanut butter in and of itself is fine.


----------



## DMcFadden

Dip In N Out fries in an In N Out chocolate shake. You should've seen my daughters-in-law and son-in-law the first time they witnessed their "intended" join the McFadden herd in this illicit gourmet epicurean delight.


----------



## Marrow Man

Scottish Lass said:


> You do eat peanut butter straight out of the jar, although peanut butter in and of itself is fine.


 
Peanut butter out of the jar -- the reason man invented the spoon.


----------



## kvanlaan

> Durians..
> 
> Do they count?



Yes, they smell like the dead and there's a reason you can't take them on the subway in Singapore!

Also, Miracle Whip is an edible oil product approved for use on humans, it is not food.

Zout, Dubble, and Tripel Zout Droppen are all scrumptious. As are kroketten, friekendellen, and fries with mayo. (Speaking of which, Brother McFadden, did I see fries in that shake? Peter never got the go-ahead for that. There was no such concoction in the lowered sheet.)

In China: fried grasshoppers, and fried scorpions, as well as quail on a stick, and snake on a stick. All are tasty (and fairly exclusive).


----------



## DMcFadden

kvanlaan said:


> . . . Speaking of which, Brother McFadden, did I see fries in that shake? Peter never got the go-ahead for that. There was no such concoction in the lowered sheet.)



In-N-Out fanciers are an intrepid lot. Whether it is getting your burger "animal style," 3 x 3, 4 x 4, "protein style," "The Flying Dutchman," or even your fries "animal style," the menu is cool but the secret menu (which actually prints out on your receipt!!!) separates the tourists from the true Californians.

In an age before California's ethnic admixture I doubt that they had the crazy California conglomerations and miscegenation combinations possible in the Apostle Peter's era. For instance, take our governator . . . please!


----------



## Adam's Eve

Andres said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a tavern across the street that serves sliders and fries. The fries are my favorite because they're seasoned with both salt and sugar and I dip them in mayonase mixed with bourbon. Delicious but sounds strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm....definitely sounds delicious! My philosophy has always been that if you take something yummy and put it with something else yummy it just gets yummier. For example, fries are good, sugar is good, mayo is good, and bourbon is great! All this equals something that I wanna try ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cottage cheese, right out of the carton.
> 
> I don't think it's that odd, but just about everyone I know (wife included) thinks it is gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cottage cheese with canned peaches (I was surprised to find that some people think that is gross, as it seems objectively wonderful to me).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Count me in with the others who enjoy cottage cheese. I used to eat a cup everynight right before I went to bed when I was into bodybuilding because it has a lot of slow digesting protein. Large curd is best and don't skimp by getting low-fat! And I am not sure how or why, but peaches go perfect with cottage cheese.
Click to expand...

 
Y'all oughta be nicer to a pregnant woman... I had to stop reading just so I could make myself some peaches and cottage cheese... thankfully, both were on hand, due to said pregnancy.


----------



## Adam's Eve

Wayne said:


> We've been discovering Greek yogurt lately. Drizzle some honey over it. Great.
> 
> Inside secret: if you have a Trader Joe's in your area, get some of their French Vanilla yogurt. Most of the time, the top 1/4" of the contents has the consistency of cheese cake. Don't know why it settles out that way, but its really good.


 
It's the cream, rising to the top... good stuff!


----------



## Christopher88

Hot wings, and beer. 
Nothing is better food wise, well maybe a Burger.


----------



## etexas

DMcFadden said:


> Dip In N Out fries in an In N Out chocolate shake. You should've seen my daughters-in-law and son-in-law the first time they witnessed their "intended" join the McFadden herd in this illicit gourmet epicurean delight.


Dennis! you SO rule!


----------



## DMcFadden

Thanks for the approbation, undeserved as it is. Dipping In N Out fires in chocolate shakes is a pretty common practice among uber-Californistas.

It is amazing what odd behavior comes out of those forced to endure 80 degree Christmases. Yesterday I was comparing my temp with where my kids live in the midwest. At midday: 5 degrees, 11 degrees, 19 degrees, 21 degres, 27 degrees vs. my 75! My brain is fried. Dipping fries in shakes is a pretty benign "off label" use of the humble potato considering the heat induced damage to my brain.


----------



## Theoretical

Tabasco laced strawberries and pineapple.


----------



## ewenlin

Reply to etexas:

Durians..

Durian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Curt

Anchovies. Sardines in Tabasco sauce. Sardines in mustard sauce.


----------



## Andres

Sonny said:


> Hot wings, and beer.
> Nothing is better food wise, well maybe a Burger.


 
Who doesn't like this? Man, now you got me wanting some for the Cowboys game tonight!


----------



## Mushroom

ewenlin said:


> Reply to etexas:
> 
> Durians..
> 
> Durian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh, now I remember those things from Thailand! Man, they STINK!


----------



## Megan Mozart

LOLZ I love dipping my fries in a chocolate shake at Culver's (fast food chain in WI and some parts of midwest, and they have the best french fries anywhere). That's not very common around here and people think I'm weird.


----------



## Casey

Olives, marinated.


----------



## au5t1n

Megan Mozart said:


> LOLZ I love dipping my fries in a chocolate shake at Culver's (fast food chain in WI and some parts of midwest, and they have the best french fries anywhere). That's not very common around here and people think I'm weird.


 
You mean some places don't have Culver's? Then I laugh at their lack of delicious frozen custard!


----------



## Megan Mozart

WHAT are you serious?!? It is scrumptious!!!


----------



## Megan Mozart

Oops I think I misunderstood you... Yah 'tis delicious, yah.


----------



## Curt

Megan Mozart said:


> LOLZ I love dipping my fries in a chocolate shake at Culver's (fast food chain in WI and some parts of midwest, and they have the best french fries anywhere). That's not very common around here and people think I'm weird.


 
The best French Fries I ever had were in a very small place next to a windmill in Badhoevedorp, NL. The dipping sauces included Mayo (yum) and satay sauce (also yum).


----------



## ewenlin

Brad, you did try it no? I would have expected you to have. Don't seem like the kind of man to back down cause of a little stink ya? Haha!

By the way, salt and sugar don't mix. Why do you guys insist on fries dipped in chocolate. It's like.... sweet and sour pork. Wait, I do love that. Ah well.


----------



## Berean

Casey said:


> Olives, marinated.


 
Mushrooms, marinated.


----------



## etexas

Berean said:


> Casey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olives, marinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms, marinated.
Click to expand...

Norm, you are my Pal, you know I love ya with Christian love, but I CALL foul! Why? Marinated Mushroons are NOT weird my good friend! OK Man? Example of weird, fries in a malt.


----------



## au5t1n

ewenlin said:


> Brad, you did try it no? I would have expected you to have. Don't seem like the kind of man to back down cause of a little stink ya? Haha!
> 
> By the way, salt and sugar don't mix. Why do you guys insist on fries dipped in chocolate. It's like.... sweet and sour pork. Wait, I do love that. Ah well.



What about sweet potato fries? Those are pretty good with ketchup.

Actually, any time you put ketchup on regular fries, you're mixing fries with a lot of sugar, since ketchup is mostly sugar.


----------



## Megan Mozart

austinww said:


> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad, you did try it no? I would have expected you to have. Don't seem like the kind of man to back down cause of a little stink ya? Haha!
> 
> By the way, salt and sugar don't mix. Why do you guys insist on fries dipped in chocolate. It's like.... sweet and sour pork. Wait, I do love that. Ah well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about sweet potato fries? Those are pretty good with ketchup.
> 
> Actually, any time you put ketchup on regular fries, you're mixing fries with a lot of sugar, since ketchup is mostly sugar.
Click to expand...

 
Sweet potato fries with maple syrup is even better.


----------



## au5t1n

Megan Mozart said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad, you did try it no? I would have expected you to have. Don't seem like the kind of man to back down cause of a little stink ya? Haha!
> 
> By the way, salt and sugar don't mix. Why do you guys insist on fries dipped in chocolate. It's like.... sweet and sour pork. Wait, I do love that. Ah well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about sweet potato fries? Those are pretty good with ketchup.
> 
> Actually, any time you put ketchup on regular fries, you're mixing fries with a lot of sugar, since ketchup is mostly sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet potato fries with maple syrup is even better.
Click to expand...


Now that I haven't tried.


----------



## Berean

Uncle Max, why are marinated olives weird, and marinated mushrooms not. Aren't they relatively equal in being weird or unweird? 


Norm
Works and Plays Well With Others


----------



## Megan Mozart

Raw red peppers plain is delectable and addicting.

So are grape tomatoes.


----------



## etexas

Berean said:


> Uncle Max, why are marinated olives weird, and marinated mushrooms not. Aren't they relatively equal in being weird or unweird?
> 
> 
> Norm
> Works and Plays Well With Others


Brother. Olives are not weird either. Sorry to bust your bubble! Try again!!!!


----------



## PointingToChrist

Hawaiian omelets (pineapple and ham, though most of the time I only have pineapple around).

Caribbean chili (threw a bunch of stuff together for a chili cookoff: kidney beans, chili beans, chicken, beef, pineapple, mango, papaya, guava, chili powder, tomato sauce).

A restaurant near us which has since closed made a chicken sandwich with half a green pepper, pureed pineapple, and teriyaki sauce on a kaiser roll.


----------



## Berean

Casey said:


> Olives, marinated.


 
Well, Brother Max, I was just wondering since you let Casey's post slide. And I know you're a fair man in all things.


----------



## Marrow Man

PointingToChrist said:


> Caribbean chili (threw a bunch of stuff together for a chili cookoff: kidney beans, chili beans, chicken, beef, pineapple, mango, papaya, guava, chili powder, tomato sauce).


 
Now that sounds good!


----------



## etexas

Berean said:


> Casey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olives, marinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Brother Max, I was just wondering since you let Casey's post slide. And I know you're a fair man in all things.
Click to expand...

Well my Friend: A: You are fun to mess with! LOL! B. I did not see what Casey put.....you think I have time to see what all you loons shove in yer pie-holes!


----------



## PointingToChrist

Marrow Man said:


> PointingToChrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caribbean chili (threw a bunch of stuff together for a chili cookoff: kidney beans, chili beans, chicken, beef, pineapple, mango, papaya, guava, chili powder, tomato sauce).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds good!
Click to expand...

 
I won "most unusual" (which I was gunning for) in my church's chili cookoff. Prize was a four-pack of Sarsaparilla. I am glad I won that and not best overall or hottest (mine was spicy sweet), because the prizes they had were a chili necklace and "100% pain sauce." Sarsaparilla for me!

I froze some of the chili and then had that portion recently, and it was even better than I remember. The trouble is, I don't think I could recreate the chili exactly. I let it cook overnight, which neutralized all its taste. After feverishly adding whatever ingredients I had left (including medium salsa), it was back to its award-winning state


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

animal crackers and cottage cheese


----------



## Andrew P.C.

Peanut Butter and jelly with cheese sandwich. I prefer it to be sharp chedder(the tillamook kind... since thats the best ... hands down).


----------



## Reformed Thomist

They're the bomb.


----------

